# What type of weed?



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Have this grassy weed in my back yard and now seems to be getting worse in my front lawn. Anyone know what this is ?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Looks like it could be nimblewill. Tenacity will control it, but I see that you have bermuda. Tenacity will control that too, unfortunately.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

It could also be crabgrass. It's hard to tell from the photos. If it's crabgrass anything with a decent amount of quinclorac will take it out.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

This side on my lawn is TTTF..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not nimbleweed. That's looks like crabgrass. Did you apply a preM this year? Weed b Gon plus crabgrass control should take take of it.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks ! I'll give it a try.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

g-man said:


> It is not nimbleweed. That's looks like crabgrass. Did you apply a preM this year? Weed b Gon plus crabgrass control should take take of it.


Sprayed the weed B gon and already seeing results ! Thanks , I'm horrible at identifying weeds


----------

